# Strawberry Sheep Creek Connector



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure how I didn't hear about this until I came across this document while looking for gate opening dates, but Sheep Creek to Strawberry is getting paved this year and next. No access via Indian Creek for all of 2020.

Adds about 30 minutes to my early morning fishing commute from Spanish Fork.

Wonder if it will mean more or less camp trailers left up on top all summer and fall?

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd713179.pdf


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well that sucks. In the long term, I can see it turning into being just like Diamond Fork - Way overcrowded. As if there wasn't a lot of people up sheep creek/unicorn ridge and beyond anyway. Once they pave it, that area is done. Any Elk hunting in that area will probably be more fubar then it already is too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Elk hunting has been fubar for the last 5 years up that way. The paved road will just bring more tourists up in the woods.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Well that sucks. In the long term, I can see it turning into being just like Diamond Fork - Way overcrowded. As if there wasn't a lot of people up sheep creek/unicorn ridge and beyond anyway. Once they pave it, that area is done. Any Elk hunting in that area will probably be more fubar then it already is too.


+1


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Elk hunting has been fubar for the last 5 years up that way. The paved road will just bring more tourists up in the woods.


True. I only hunted the area... once.. maybe twice? 3 or 4 years ago. Nooooo thanks. I did have an opportunity on a nice bull along Indian creek, but had the wrong tag in my pocket.

But yeah.. the tourists will make the already highly pressured area, intolerable. Just drive up Diamond fork on a Saturday afternoon, that's what this area will look like after it's paved. Sign of the times I guess. Across the highway, Dairy fork and beyond used to be a nice place. I've seen with my own eyes: coyotes, deer, bear, and moose there in the past (edit: Never elk). Hardly saw anyone on the dairy fork side of the loop there, but the year or two before the coal hollow fire, I've seen squatters out there with their trailers, all of spring, summer and fall. They'd get written up, and still they wouldn't move. Now that more people know about it, AND it's a moonscape, the area is literally toast. It WAS nice having an area close to home.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

With 2/3 of Utah's population within approximately 1 hours drive of Strawberry Reservoir I'm really surprised that there is a crowding issue anywhere in the neighborhood.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised after a couple years after the roads paved, they will close the entire area off to ATV's. Make it similar to the Nebo area.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> I wouldn't be surprised after a couple years after the roads paved, they will close the entire area off to ATV's. Make it similar to the Nebo area.


I hadn't considered this. Just a few years back they built the ATV trail along the pavement in sheep creek in order to connect Daniels Summit to the Arizona. Made a big deal about it, too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember back in the 70's when the state decided to pave HWY 31, before it was the highway. That old two track road up Huntington canyon and then down to Fairview was a great drive. I also remember when the North Skyline Drive road was just a two track, now it is a nice graveled road which will too be paved sooner than later. That along with Sheep Creek and Diamond Fork. They were a lot nicer when they were just two track roads. 

But as they say you can't stop progress and with the Wasatch Front growing like it is those roads will be paved for the masses to drive on to have their picnic's on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I remember back in the 70's when the state decided to pave HWY 31, before it was the highway. That old two track road up Huntington canyon and then down to Fairview was a great drive. I also remember when the North Skyline Drive road was just a two track, now it is a nice graveled road which will too be paved sooner than later. That along with Sheep Creek and Diamond Fork. They were a lot nicer when they were just two track roads.
> 
> But as they say you can't stop progress and with the Wasatch Front growing like it is those roads will be paved for the masses to drive on to have their picnic's on a Sunday afternoon.


Do you remember when the Nebo Loop from Payson to Nephi Canyon was dirt? I think they began paving it in either 1979 or 1980?? I do remember archery hunting and taking a motorcycle up to get to camp. (Bear Trap)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I never ventured up there that much except to the scout camp and from what I remember it was paved in the mid 60's at least that far.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Even in the winter, the nebo loop gets a lot of traffic. Only instead of car's it's snowmobiles. I think once you get towards the general area of payson lakes (maybe not in payson lakes), and away from the road, will you find some peace and quiet. 

As sheep creek sits currently, during winter you can find some solitude once you get more towards unicorn ridge where the snow is deeper. You'll still get some traffic on the road, but not nearly as much.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Not sure how I didn't hear about this until I came across this document while looking for gate opening dates, but Sheep Creek to Strawberry is getting paved this year and next. No access via Indian Creek for all of 2020.
> 
> Adds about 30 minutes to my early morning fishing commute from Spanish Fork.
> 
> ...




This is one of those good news bad news projects.
Good news for anglers going to Strawberry.
Bad news for hunters and folks wanting a secluded camp out.

Thanks for the information.


----------

